# Any videos on clay tube making



## jlnel (Jun 7, 2014)

looking at all the beautiful blanks being made lately I think I would like to try it. does anyone have a video tutorial and what supplies needed to start out? I have michaels and ac moore near me but don't know if they have the proper supplies. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 7, 2014)

Just under 1,000 on YouTube. If you type "polymer" into the Library search engine there is a ton of info there as well


----------



## jlnel (Jun 7, 2014)

Most i have seen on youtube was covering a bic pen with clay not how to start with a brass tube and go from there


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 8, 2014)

Check out www.ptownsubbie.com

Tina has a tutorial on there about cane making and a video about turning it also.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Toni (Jun 9, 2014)

I dont have a video, but i have a "brief" tutorial that you can read.  Its in my signature line


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Jun 12, 2014)

PTownSubbie said:


> Check out PTownSubbie aka Fred Wissen pen blanks and silicone casting molds - Portsmouth, Virginia
> 
> Tina has a tutorial on there about cane making and a video about turning it also.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I made three new video tutorials today on PTownSubbie.com to help out people looking for more information.

Tina Wissen


----------

